# Want A Planted Tank?



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello guys! I am looking for some hardy plants to go in Frey and Thanatos' tanks! They each have a ten gallon to themselves. I tried hornwart and java fern before, but the hornwort lost all its needles. I threw the hornwort out. The java fern is still around, but really sad looking with about two leaves. I got the plants more than a year ago. I am willing to get lighting. The tanks are both fully cycled.


----------



## fishyfarmer (Oct 21, 2015)

Whippet44 said:


> Hello guys! I am looking for some hardy plants to go in Frey and Thanatos' tanks! They each have a ten gallon to themselves. I tried hornwart and java fern before, but the hornwort lost all its needles. I threw the hornwort out. The java fern is still around, but really sad looking with about two leaves. I got the plants more than a year ago. I am willing to get lighting. The tanks are both fully cycled.


I have had great success with cabomba(I'ts taking over the tank).
Also duckweed is impossible to kill unless the fish eats it!
Have heard great things about abubias too.
Note:cabomba is a little hard to get started,but once it does, watch out!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm going to disagree on duckweed being impossible to kill. I nearly killed mine of within the first week. Most of it go chewed on by my bettas and the rest got sucked up my HOB. I found some of it behind the cartridge, but I killed some of it off before it started growing back. Going to need to remove it from the filter soon...

Cabomba: I got this first, and it took a while, but it grew really well, no serious new leaves when I had it.

Java fern: go get some flourish if your not using it yet, mine was a pathetic leaf as well, but after I trimmed it super short a hot bazillions of plantlets. Still kinda pathetic looking I added flourish and wow! It's going great now!

Anubias: beware of the melt! I'm getting lots of new leaves now.

Wisteria: yes, yes and yes. Super easy and nice looking I love it, lots of roots and new leaves!

Duckweed: without strong filtration it's great, but you'll never get rid of it, I'd go for a larger leaf version if you can find some. The mini ones are miserable, but I saw some larger ones in a stream (1-2cm).


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wisteria sounds nice. Do any of these plants need special care? And are the additives like flourish safe for fish?


----------



## sylveon (Aug 12, 2014)

I recently planted my tank (also 10g) and put in lots of water sprite. It seems to be doing very well and soaking up a lot of nutrients so that algae isn't getting a chance to grow (yay!!) Probably worth mentioning, if you lightly plant your tank and get a strong light fixture, you're nearly guaranteed to be battling algae. That's why you always see "plant your tank heavily". It's so that the plants growing can out compete with the algae and prevent it from growing out of control. 

My betta LOVES the water sprite. He cuddles in the leaves up top and sleeps within them as well. It's a very hardy plant, and pretty inexpensive, so definitely look into it!

Also, for a cheap light fixture (I'm kinda broke college student at the moment, lol) get the Aqueon Incandescent one that fits the 10g (think 20" or something?) and screw in some CFLS. Get whichever ones you need to match the requirements of the plants you're growing. Java fern will do okay in low light, but does grow faster in medium. 

Flourish and excel can both safely be used with fish, but make sure you have enough plants!! I don't use fertilizer at the moment since the fish food and poop is enough for my plant load. Also, if you have a marimo, DO NOT use excel. It has an algae-cide in it that will harm it. If not then no worries. Always look up internet instructions before dosing, of course.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!
and sorry for the rambling post!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I think the anubias the in the tubes is the better type to get even though it costs more. I have had no problems with disease or rot with that type. Have you read this yet?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=114575


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I will tell you once you have real success with plants you'll honestly start thinking about the plants' needs before some of your fish lol. 

The key for having success is 3 main things light, nutrients, filtration. The main being lights, you have to get the proper spectrum buulb or you'll have the most trouble. 6500k-10000k is most optimal for plants, just depends how blue you like your light. Many Japanese aquascapers like 10000k i prefer 6500k-8000k. Their are many fixtures on the market easiest would be the spiral cfl if that's what your tank takes. LEDs are becoming better and cheaper so this is a very good option but you may need an open top tank or get glass cut, to me I like being able to look from the top of my tank down without obstruction. Finnex is a very popular brand that many people seem to love on other forums. The planted+ may be too much light depending on the tank and height of the fixture to the substrate. 

Depending on plants you might need ferts. Many routes to take but you just need to know one thing macros and micros. Your NPK or nitrogen phosphorous, and potassium are the main things most plants need to grow, now it isn't the only nutrient. Micros are all the trace minerals that don't need to be abundant but the plants need it to grow properly. This includes iron, magnesium, calcium, zinc and many other things. Flourish is pretty much only micros there is not enough NPK to sustain many plants. If you have anubias, java fern, or moss this might be all you need. Either the Seachem flourish nutrients or dry ferts is the most popular. Also if you're interested in getting crazy amounts of growth dm me and Ill let you know how in detail. The hint is you may get a lil dirty lol.

And last you need adequate flow to let the nutrients flow around the tank so all plants have access. (most plants comes from stream or lakes that have currents. With bettas this is a little contrary which is why I love plakats lol. Just have okay flow without blowing around your betta. I eventually got my plakats(short finned betta) to enjoy a higher flow rate because the lack of long fins meant he could actually swim without sail like fins blowing him around ahaha.

Let me know if you have any question. Tried to be as straightforward as possible without being vague so sorry for the essay lol


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

kfryman said:


> I will tell you once you have real success with plants you'll honestly start thinking about the plants' needs before some of your fish lol.
> 
> The key for having success is 3 main things light, nutrients, filtration. The main being lights, you have to get the proper spectrum buulb or you'll have the most trouble. 6500k-10000k is most optimal for plants, just depends how blue you like your light. Many Japanese aquascapers like 10000k i prefer 6500k-8000k. Their are many fixtures on the market easiest would be the spiral cfl if that's what your tank takes. LEDs are becoming better and cheaper so this is a very good option but you may need an open top tank or get glass cut, to me I like being able to look from the top of my tank down without obstruction. Finnex is a very popular brand that many people seem to love on other forums. The planted+ may be too much light depending on the tank and height of the fixture to the substrate.
> 
> ...


i agree with everything you just said.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

For easy plants, I really like anubias and cryptocorynes. The only problem I've had with anubias is that since they're slow growers, they're more likely to get algae on the leaves, but that's doable for me. With crypts, IME I've had them either melt a lot or only have a couple stems turn yellow that you can just cut off. 
I also like wisteria and anacharis/elodea, but the wisteria only survived in one of my tanks (but is growing fine now) and I just got the anacharis a couple days ago.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

If you decide to try hornwort again, I recommend QTing it for a period, allowing it to shed, and then putting the nearly bare stalks in your tank. It will grow again. A lot of hornwort sheds when first going in a tank, but it does recover. Most plants have a die-back phase when getting used to new water conditions, and you just have to trim back any bits of melt and allow them to recover (only pull them if they turn to complete mush).

+1 on everything kfryman said. A good summary of the things to consider for a planted tank!


----------



## fishyfarmer (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, you guys sure know a lot about this stuff!
I will keep reading!
Oh, about the duckweed,I got mine wild from a lake.
And yes, the fish may eat them.
I didn't say the fish couldn't kill them now did I?


----------



## Whippet44 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lol, good for you! Me being the failure I am, I couldn't even keep wisteria alive!


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Finnex Stingray works well for low light plants. Higher light often requires higher CO2, nutrients to keep algae under control.


----------

